# Pirate Bay Founder Arrested in Cambodia



## LightyKD (Sep 1, 2012)

Pirate Bay founder Gottfrid Svartholm has been arrested in the Cambodian capital Phnom Penh. Svartholm, known online by his nickname Anakata, was sentenced to one year in jail for his involvement in The Pirate Bay but has been missing for some time. Svartholm was wanted internationally but exact details as to why he was arrested have not yet been made public.

Source: http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-founder-arrested-in-cambodia-120901/

Facebook post in case source breaks any rules: http://www.facebook.com/ThePirateBayWarMachine/posts/147934848680396


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 1, 2012)

the next one is mediafire......


----------



## Another World (Sep 1, 2012)

its all spinning downwards rather quickly.

-another world


----------



## gloweyjoey (Sep 1, 2012)

He probably should have showed up to serve his sentence the...


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 1, 2012)

Wait, how would he get arrested if he's missing?


----------



## Snailface (Sep 1, 2012)

Another World said:


> its all spinning downwards rather quickly.
> 
> -another world


Hopefully, this stuff will settle down a little bit after election year.
Whatever happens, the scene will regroup as it always has.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 1, 2012)

pirate bay will end up as megaupload?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 1, 2012)

Wait, he was arrested but he's gone missing or something?



weavile001 said:


> pirate bay will end up as megaupload?



It's kind of hard for that to happen, the laws of where TPB is based from are extremely looser than anywhere else in the world, that's the only reason why it's still up. On their site they post emails they get from different countries, but then mock them and say why their emails and laws don't affect the site at all.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 1, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Wait, how would he get arrested if he's missing?



We've become a bit more lenient on saying "Pirate Bay" when it comes to news, just don't be throwing around links for it or anything of the sort.


----------



## ByteMunch (Sep 1, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> pirate bay will end up as megaupload?



Weren't there reports that Mr. Dotcom was rebooting MU? I read somewhere that he's blocking USA-based IPs from the new version or something.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 1, 2012)

I feel as though the golden age of piracy is ending, it got way to easy and way to accessible. I suppose you can only openly break the law for so long before "the man" comes and shuts you down. Piracy as a whole will never die, it will always exist in some form or another, but I feel like this is sort of the end of an era for it.


----------



## rad140 (Sep 1, 2012)

I've heard from uh, a similar site that it was on unrelated charges.  But take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2012)

On a related note, first there was SOPA, then there was ACTA, now there is CETA.


----------



## Sir Loin (Sep 1, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> the next one is mediafire......



Actually, mediafire has been cleaning itself up ever since MegaUpload went down. Filesonic got scared and completely shut down file-sharing on their website.


Download everything before it goes down now.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 1, 2012)

ByteMunch said:


> weavile001 said:
> 
> 
> > pirate bay will end up as megaupload?
> ...



I've heard the same.

And TPB does proclaim itself to be "the most resilient torrent site" or something along those lines and with good reason. It'll always survive.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ByteMunch said:
> 
> 
> > weavile001 said:
> ...


Their facebook page just posted something along the lines of: arrest 100 of us and it'll still be up, or something


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 1, 2012)

gloweyjoey said:


> He probably should have showed up to serve his sentence the...



He's smart about dodging his sentence. That one year is just the amount of time it most likely would take to get him extradited to a place where the charges and sentence would be much more severe.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 1, 2012)

I don't tink piracy will stop if they so even close all torrent sites.
People will just start posting torrents on IRC instead.
There will always be a way. Maybe not as easy, but still possible.


----------



## jonesman99 (Sep 2, 2012)

Sooner or later, the government will start tracking IP addresses for this sort of thing, its only a matter of time before they pass a law to make it "legal".


----------



## dickfour (Sep 2, 2012)

I've stopped using torrents years ago. I've found it harder to to dl what I want but I'm still getting 95% of what I want


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Sep 2, 2012)

ByteMunch said:


> weavile001 said:
> 
> 
> > pirate bay will end up as megaupload?
> ...


Noooooooooooooo


----------



## AceWarhead (Sep 2, 2012)

1stClassZackFair said:


> ByteMunch said:
> 
> 
> > weavile001 said:
> ...


Actually, yes. HE is rebooting the MegaUpload service.


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 2, 2012)

jonesman99 said:


> Sooner or later, the government will start tracking IP addresses for this sort of thing, its only a matter of time before they pass a law to make it "legal".


Who says they haven't yet started? Lots of knowledge to be obtained on the interwebs, my friend. Google "hacker news".


----------



## godreborn (Sep 2, 2012)

the pirate bay has several magnet sites (well over 100) owned by different people.  if one goes down, one of the magnet sites will take over.  they did have a phoenix as their logo not that long ago to illustrate that.  the only way to eliminate the pirate bay would be to eliminate the internet.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 2, 2012)

Sounds like a regular Holiday in Cambodia to me.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Sep 2, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> 1stClassZackFair said:
> 
> 
> > ByteMunch said:
> ...


I was saying no because of the part where he's blocking USA IPs


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 2, 2012)

It Is currently illegal in most places to track downloaded content from a website unless the site owner gives the authorization to do so. So unless TPB founder decides to give up millions of downloaders to lessen his sentence, or give up countless uploaders of the site to the FBI, then you are pretty safe. But he will be facing HARD charges if he is tried in the U.S, I wouldn't doubt he would give up a lot of names to save his ass some money/time.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 2, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Sounds like a regular Holiday in Cambodia to me.



I was going to make a joke similar to that, but it seemed a bit too subtle for the 'Temp.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 2, 2012)

Seems like a lot of work just to send a message, its not like anyone is getting that much money out of him. And despite all this effort the Pirate Bay remains up and looks to stay that way far into the future. Think anyone will ever be able to take it down for more then a few hours?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 2, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> *Seems like a lot of work just to send a message*, its not like anyone is getting that much money out of him. And despite all this effort the Pirate Bay remains up and looks to stay that way far into the future. Think anyone will ever be able to take it down for more then a few hours?



Copyright infringement is worse than murder, you know. Hell, I'd say it's damn well worse than most war crimes the way they go after these guys.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 2, 2012)

it's not difficult to determine who the true terrorists are.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 2, 2012)

This is just a minor technicality.
Just because they think they can crush piracy by taking down a few sites, doesn't mean they can stop it. All they can do is slow it down.
It's sad, but true.


----------



## Centrix (Sep 2, 2012)

I've said this before they need to leave the people that put up these sites and the torrenter's the fuck alone already, they are never gonna put an end to downloaders or torrenting...its just not realisitc!


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 2, 2012)

Centrix said:


> I've said this before they need to leave the people that put up these sites and the torrenter's the fuck alone already, they are never gonna put an end to downloaders or torrenting...its just not realisitc!


I agree with your opinion on this but realistically speaking, the fight against piracy will never stop. There is too much pressure from companies and businesses.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Sep 2, 2012)

Elzara the Forsaken said:


> weavile001 said:
> 
> 
> > the next one is mediafire......
> ...


Filesonic is gone too IIRC. Sued for having porn on their servers, copyrighted porn.


----------



## air2004 (Sep 2, 2012)

I love the comments section of a website , the one on that link was to funny , it said ,  (he can get a cracked version of money  ) that is to funny


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 2, 2012)

Fucking american government ruining my internet...


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Sep 2, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> Fucking american government ruining my internet...



This I agree with. You are corrupt, yet you try to stop piracy? IMPOSSIBRU!

Although I'm in line with stopping piracy(Getting all my favorite SNES, NES, GB/GBC, GBA, NDS and putting them in my soon-to-be Supercard DSTWO!), I don't think United Nations(If that is what it is), is doing much to stop them. Pfft, most of the things they want to stop are probably on some remote island with military-like protection. Try getting through that w/o starting WW3, America.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 2, 2012)

maxlwin536 said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking american government ruining my internet...
> ...



A) You don't know what the United Nations is? Really?
B) What are you even saying?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 2, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> maxlwin536 said:
> 
> 
> > AlanJohn said:
> ...


He's saying UN is corrupt because they're trying to start WW3 through making peace.  Somehow.  Not sure how that relates to piracy, at all.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 2, 2012)

machomuu said:


> He's saying UN is corrupt because they're trying to start WW3 through making peace.  Somehow.  Not sure how that relates to piracy, at all.



Well that makes his statement even more pants-on-head retarded than I previously thought. Thanks for the clarification.

The only piracy the UN really give a shit about is that of the Somalian variety.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Sep 2, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > maxlwin536 said:
> ...



Hey look, if you dont post what you know, then you wont know what you dont know.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 2, 2012)

maxlwin536 said:


> Hey look, if you dont post what you know, then you wont know what you dont know.



So this is where the spam starts?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 2, 2012)

maxlwin536 said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


That is some terrible logic, right there.  You already don't know what you don't know, so don't post what you know to make more apparent what you don't.


----------



## Arras (Sep 2, 2012)

maxlwin536 said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


Actually you can look up what you don't know instead of posting random shiz.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Sep 2, 2012)

And it starts again... I should stay away from posting altogether.........


----------



## Law (Sep 2, 2012)

On unrelated charges? Obv a female CIA agent is accusing him of sexual abuse.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 2, 2012)

next are the ipa sources and ps3 game sources... cant mention names but u obviously know them or else u wouldnt be here


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 2, 2012)

Ah...Anakata being a reference to both fourth-dimensional spatial transformations, I take it.




TwinRetro said:


> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> > *Seems like a lot of work just to send a message*, its not like anyone is getting that much money out of him. And despite all this effort the Pirate Bay remains up and looks to stay that way far into the future. Think anyone will ever be able to take it down for more then a few hours?
> ...


Need I bring up the "pirating a Michael Jackson song vs. allowing Michael Jackson to die" argument again?


----------



## Lanlan (Sep 2, 2012)

I just want demonoid back.


----------

